# Keyesville 2012



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its time to start getting excited! 

The dates for the 2012 Keyesville Classic are Friday, March 30th - Sunday, April 1st.

Who's in and what bike are you riding?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, good good. This might be possible--I am in Toronto the week before, but back and on spring break that weekend


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice. Be there, you won't regret it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been riding my DX alot. Got all the bugs worked out. Best thing about it is if I start out in front the bars are so wide nobody will be able to pass me. Eric will have to ride through the bushes everytime he laps me. My wife and I just had a baby on Saturday though so leaving her at home with the kids might not play well. I plan to be there but you never know. We'll see.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Keyesville is one of the events I look forward to most for the past three years. It marks the end of the cold Colorado winters for me and most times its my first real MTB ride of the year. I'm definitely planning on being there. Picture stoke


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Ha, that last picture says alot! Nice. Hopefully Sky can make it this year with his photographer. His pics are always killer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

2006.









2007.









2008.









2009.









2010.

































2011.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'll be there, hopefully not doing this again:










I think I'm going to ride the Bontrager this year. It hasn't really been ridden since I restored it, so it's definitely time to get it dirty again.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

2006 I remember it was really cold. Eric and ........well, lets just say the closet isn't needed any more.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We all got close that year.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A few of my favorites from last year. I will limit myself to only 6 reasons to go to Keyesville in 2012:

A gaggle of Dirtdrops:










Action:










Camaraderie:










Professional racing:










Beauty:










Swag:










Now where is that for trade thread, I need to find a proper set of wheels for an 81 Ritchey or a 93 American or I won't have anything to ride.......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bikes raced thus far.

2006: 1984 Potts Custom (turned the rust hole into a crack that weekend).









2007: 1992 GT Psyclone.









2008: 1990 Ritchey P-23 (yep, big crash)









2009: 1985 Otis Guy Custom.









2010: 1992 Raleigh John Tomac Signature.









2011: 1992 Slingshot Team.









2012: 1995 Steve Potts CCR.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you consider all the bikes that have been there over the years...they're almost all completely different bikes each year. And a lot of them. Its pretty impressive.

2006:

























2007:

























2008:

























2009:

























2010:









2011:
Uh...I didn't get a bike line up shot...sadly.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

awesome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shots of VRC'ers socializing, eating, trying to stay warm, waiting for the race to start.

2006:
















Geezer









2007:

























2008:








My penis is this big.

















2009:









































2010:

























2011:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok, no more pics...but hopefully you guys see what I'm gettin' at. This'll be my 7th year of K'Ville and I keep coming back for a reason. Its an amazing weekend, plain and simple.

Great bikes, great trails, great people. The weather is always an adventure...whatever it may be, its so beautiful out there. The race organizers (whoever has put on the event) have always done a great job and allowing us our own vintage class is a treat. The Afterglow thread is one of the most popular threads on this forum every year for a reason. We all come back so glad we'd made the effort to be there. The stories and memories couldn't come a better way.

I think its safe to say that anyone who has been, will agree.

Go. Make the effort to go. You won't regret it.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be there, sans Miyata. Good times with great people. This should be a must do event for any of you who can get there.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'll be there again! Nothin' new, just looking forward to hanging out and BS'ing with ya'll. If you haven't been, let me tell you, it's more than worth it! You won't regret it!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i WISH i could!!!!!!!! if i wasn't 2 continents away....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ha, pics of Hairstream all grumpy about pizza. I know you're out there buddy, we'll do it to you again this year too.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll be back again this year... travel plans have been made... ready to go!

Moving the race back a couple of weeks should mean better weather. That one year was cold!!! Every other year has been good. This one will be great!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Ha, pics of Hairstream all grumpy about pizza. I know you're out there buddy, we'll do it to you again this year too.


Haha! Ya, I love that place. Super hot chicks there too!



laffeaux said:


> I'll be back again this year... travel plans have been made... ready to go!
> Moving the race back a couple of weeks should mean better weather. That one year was cold!!! Every other year has been good. This one will be great!


Stoked you're coming back! We missed you last year. Fingers crossed on the weather. We're due for a warm year. Last couple have been cold.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'll be there after sitting out last year's event due to a knee injury. There was a rumor of adding a super d race this year, but it's not happening until next year's 25 anniversary race.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Stoked you're coming back! We missed you last year.


I'm planning on hanging out for a week after the race and enjoying some sunny and warm California bike riding. Maybe we can get in a bay area ride before I head north.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Maybe we can get in a bay area ride before I head north.


Definitely. You pick the ride, we'll make it happen.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, if laffeaux is coming I be there also


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This is awesome. Lots of people going, I hope! Let's keep it up! I'm going to try to go as well. It's the end of quarter work issues for me but....I think I will make it! Yay!

Logistically, I would like to make the pre-ride that y'all did last year on Friday afternoon. I really enjoy the area. Just out of the armpit of Bakersfield for some really neat scenery.

C'mon Californians....people are traveling from hundreds and hundreds of miles away! Colorado, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, Nevada, New Mexico - let's represent!

By the way, don't let the race part freak you out. It's more of a hang out by the campfire, ride in the hills type weekend. Mark your calendars! Be there.

Hey Bushpig, think you can fly out for the weekend?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok a few more......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Never posted these before:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Is there a pattern developing?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Just...can't...wait!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Is there a pattern developing?


He's a left handed flip off artist?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Just...can't...wait!!!


Forget it, I'm out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Is there a pattern developing?


I'll be handing them out all weekend!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Proud to say I'll be attending the Keyesville Classic for the first time! Not sure if I'll bring my Zaskar or MB1, but I am there.

Cannot wait to meet some of the folks from this site too!

Ben


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Benster said:


> Proud to say I'll be attending the Keyesville Classic for the first time! Not sure if I'll bring my Zaskar or MB1, but I am there.
> 
> Cannot wait to meet some of the folks from this site too!
> 
> Ben


Rad. The MB1.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Registration is open by the way.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Benster said:


> Proud to say I'll be attending the Keyesville Classic for the first time! Not sure if I'll bring my Zaskar or MB1, but I am there.
> 
> Cannot wait to meet some of the folks from this site too!
> 
> Ben


Bring them both!!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know who here is from NorCal, but if you're looking for a warm-up race the weekend before Keyesville, there's an old school/pre-'95 category in the 20th Annual Cool Mountain Bike Race. I posted the info here: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-school-class-cool-ca-mtb-race-763618.html

I don't work for the race, but thought it was fun for those of us who did it last year on old bikes. Would be more fun with more participants.

If you're interested in racing it and you're from out of town, I could provide lodging. I live about 15 miles from the venue.

Cheers,
Jeff
(I'll be racing my MB1 ss)


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone from Phoenix going? And does a ´93 make the cut?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Of course it does!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

jeff said:


> Is there a pattern developing?


His hand is permanently like that from all the one finger braking


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> His hand is permanently like that from all the one finger braking


Haha, nice.

I case I forget while we're there this year, remind me to flip the bird!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Linoleum said:


> Anyone from Phoenix going? And does a ´93 make the cut?


Wife is out of town on business... Iḿ on kid duty that weekend. Oh well... my bike will be one year more vintag-ier in 2013....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vintage...and topical!

Earthquake Jake Watson, Keysville Classic, 1992, uphill & downhill - YouTube


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Vintage...and topical!
> 
> Earthquake Jake Watson, Keysville Classic, 1992, uphill & downhill - YouTube


That was pretty cool! the snake pit didn't look quite as rocky then as it does now. I actually raced against Johnny O'Mara and Russ Worley once in a cyclocross event in San Diego back around that time, needless to say they lapped me, those guys were phenomenal!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> Is there a pattern developing?


Amar Bharati Keeps His Right Hand up for Peace | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> That was pretty cool! the snake pit didn't look quite as rocky then as it does now.


I was thinking the same thing. Either they make it look really easy or there was more dirt between those two rocks than there is these days.

Watching those guys climb the hill is impressive. I wish that I was half that fast.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Either they make it look really easy or there was more dirt between those two rocks than there is these days.
> 
> Watching those guys climb the hill is impressive. I wish that I was half that fast.


Like 3 feet more dirt. They had it easy back then!

Tinker on a T-disk too....coooool.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Tinker on a T-disk too....coooool.


I don't think he's any slower when me and MuddyBuddy saw him at Keyesville last year. sheesh!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope. He was still hauling. BTW According to his site he's scheduled to be there again this year.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Like 3 feet more dirt. They had it easy back then!
> 
> Tinker on a T-disk too....coooool.


Somebody with better photo skills than I needs to pull a screen shot off that video of the Snakepit and put up a comparison of how it looks today. HUUUGE difference. I'm sure they would have still rocked the course, but it was no comparison to what it is today.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Somebody with better photo skills than I needs to pull a screen shot off that video of the Snakepit and put up a comparison of how it looks today. HUUUGE difference. I'm sure they would have still rocked the course, but it was no comparison to what it is today.


Way harder today. We'd hardly have noticed it back then (and there were still riders walking it). And look at you....you make that SnakePit your *****!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Nope. He was still hauling. BTW According to his site he's scheduled to be there again this year.


Sweeeeet.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Time to get a crackalackin if I am to ride this once or twice before the race.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Sweeeet!!


Ha,
You just keep eating those bonbon's and watching Seinfield reruns.......

It's cold outside........
No need to get on the bike yet.....
Plenty of time to get in shape next month.......

(Retrocowboy kicked my ass by a good 100 yards in the XC last year.......darn Cali riders and their 12 month seasons)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Ha,
> You just keep eating those bonbon's and watching Seinfield reruns.......
> 
> It's cold outside........
> ...


Haha! 100 yards, ouch. I feel a rematch comin'.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

While I'm thinkin' about it....are we going to try and keep all of us vintage guys close in a party train for a chunk of the XC race? Make it fun.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> While I'm thinkin' about it....are we going to try and keep all of us vintage guys close in a party train for a chunk of the XC race? Make it fun.


Sprint finish, works for me


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> While I'm thinkin' about it....are we going to try and keep all of us vintage guys close in a party train for a chunk of the XC race? Make it fun.


Yes,
or my plan is to hook a fishing line to Mikes seatpost.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Time to get a crackalackin if I am to ride this once or twice before the race.


That's going to be nice. Stem?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, 
An American stem..:thumbsup:
Only because you asked......
Took this pic Yesterday.....










The wheels are place holders while one of you rustle up with a set of M900's laced to some Mavic 231's for it.........


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Just a month away and the bikes are ready to go.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

exciting!

I need to decide! I wanna bring the Ibis but I'm not liking the rm-3s and I'm too cheap to retape the bars. :blush:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Just a month away and the bikes are ready to go.


I recognize that fork....Unique......
Wondered about that one.....
Look forward to seeing it and meeting you EL....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Way harder today. *****!


So what you are saying is the course continues to get harder year over year?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Just a month away and the bikes are ready to go.


More pictures please!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> So what you are saying is the course continues to get harder year over year?


That section does, ya.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> I recognize that fork....Unique......
> Wondered about that one.....
> Look forward to seeing it and meeting you EL....


Likewise. It should be a good year. 

The paint was a little beat up, but with a fresh coat of car wax it looks a lot better. I swapped out a few components to get it looking like 1983, and it's now ready to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I can decide for you G.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope you won this race...that is definatly the bike to do it on, thanks for the pic...awesome.

I didnt know about this shindig, might have to show up one of these years...before I get to old and slow.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeffgothro said:


> I hope you won this race...that is definatly the bike to do it on, thanks for the pic...awesome.
> 
> I didnt know about this shindig, might have to show up one of these years...before I get to old and slow.


Ha! I don't think I did. Race results on the website don't go back that far. I'm sure a couple people got me in the Short Track. Downhill however...might have taken the win on that one.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> I didnt know about this shindig, might have to show up one of these years...before I get to old and slow.


Come! You'll have forum member Upchuck to keep you company


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! 100 yards, ouch. I feel a rematch comin'.


Oh boy.....ugh!....I'd better start riding! :yikes:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Oh boy.....ugh!....I'd better start riding! :yikes:


No hurries,
Still have 29 perfectly good days before we have to ride........
Take your time!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Come! You'll have forum member Upchuck to keep you company


That's a given. I'd hate to sandbag the race and beat my chest on the podium afterwards. :-0

Hey ameybrook, Did you ever find out if the Keyesville jersey you won comes in "teen" sizes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> Oh boy.....ugh!....I'd better start riding! :yikes:


don't forget to bring the ukulele


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Events:

XC, short track, downhill-- What do people do? Is there a vintage class for all of them?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I only do the XC but the stud muffins do all 3. It's not that crazy competitive for us. It's actually quite fun. There is a vintage class divided by pre index and index.

YAY!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

All 3 Nate.....Not that big of a deal..........This is coming from a fat 48 year old.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the guidance. I'm fixin' to register


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> "It's not that crazy competitive for us. It's actually quite fun". .
> 
> YAY!


Well...not really...it's a battle of good and evil, a test of mental and physical abilities far beyond those of mortal men and women, a spectacle of predator vs prey, a struggle for life and death, a competition so fierce that few dare to actually stage at the start line. The carnage can be almost unspeakable. But, after all the sweat, tears, and lifeblood has been shed, we enjoy a campfire with food, beer, and laughter.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I only do the XC but the stud muffins do all 3. It's not that crazy competitive for us. It's actually quite fun. There is a vintage class divided by pre index and index.
> 
> YAY!


You should do all three, G. You're faster than some of these guys down a hill.



yo-Nate-y said:


> Events:
> 
> XC, short track, downhill-- What do people do? Is there a vintage class for all of them?


Yep....all three for the stage race. There's a specific class for us and its all in good fun. None of us take it that seriously.



Retrocowboy said:


> Well...not really...it's a battle of good and evil, a test of mental and physical abilities far beyond those of mortal men and women, a spectacle of predator vs prey, a struggle for life and death, a competition so fierce that few dare to actually stage at the start line. The carnage can be almost unspeakable. But, after all the sweat, tears, and lifeblood has been shed, we enjoy a campfire with food, beer, and laughter.


Haha! I love it when SW gets chatty.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

As a first timer, I'm participating in all three stages riding vintage.  Cannot wait!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> As a first timer, I'm participating in all three stages riding vintage.  Cannot wait!


Nice! More the merrier!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll be rolling in on Friday but may not be able to ride, medical issues :madman: I'll be able to get lots of photos though


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I'll be rolling in on Friday but may not be able to ride, medical issues :madman: I'll be able to get lots of photos though


You better bring a doctor's note, or else you're riding. :nono:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Benster said:


> As a first timer, I'm participating in all three stages riding vintage.  Cannot wait!


Excellent! What bike are you going to ride?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Next question: Camping! A set spot? There seem to be a couple options. Anyone bringing a dog?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Camping with restaurants. Put a few snacks in the car and fill the cooler with beer. Remember a Redbull for breakfast. Bring a chair, firewood, marshmallows and whatever else you and Rumpfy have agreed on (I don't want to know). Don't forget your bike and your coolest vintage parts you want to sell for cheap (see me first). You can use upchucks camper for showers and Retrocowboy comes out of his camper around 0730 every morning and makes everyone vanilla latte's.

I will be staying at the Suburban Inn...
They are booked though....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Next question: Camping! A set spot? There seem to be a couple options. Anyone bringing a dog?


Same place for the past couple years. After taking the turn onto Keyesville road, follow past where the course crosses, past Pearl Harbor dr, and its your next right. Last year this was the entrance to the start finish area.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure looks flat from that angle.....


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Excellent! What bike are you going to ride?


Well, good question Upchuck. I have an 88 MB1 currently being repainted. 3 months wait time has turned into about 4 :madman:. Had I known I was going to participate in the race back in December, I would have waited for paint... My bad, not the painters as I wasn't expecting to be in a rush. Thankfully, I only need the frame/fork/stem back to complete the build which should be fairly quick and straightforward. At best, I'll only have 1 week to put her back together in time for the race! If no MB1, then I'll race my 93 Zaskar.

Benster


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Either one sounds great!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Next question: Camping! A set spot? There seem to be a couple options. Anyone bringing a dog?


We always camp in the same place. Look for the old bikes.

I brought my pooch the last three years...might not this year though.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Ya, either one would be great. See you out there.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> You can use upchucks camper for showers and Retrocowboy comes out of his camper around 0730 every morning and makes everyone vanilla latte's.
> 
> I will be staying at the Suburban Inn...
> They are booked though....


Well you know I would have offered my shower to everyone :thumbsup:, but I've finally decided against bringing the trailer. I'll be pitching a tent this year...right Rumpfy?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Well you know I would have offered my shower to everyone :thumbsup:, but I've finally decided against bringing the trailer. I'll be pitching a tent this year...right Rumpfy?


Huge tent.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Huge tent.


People are gonna think the friggin circus is in town with the ginormous trunk poking out of the tent flap...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> You better bring a doctor's note, or else you're riding. :nono:


I'd hope most doctors would have him taken right back if they caught him off Pleasant Acres again.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'd hope most doctors would have him taken right back if they caught him off Pleasant Acres again.


Getting a 48 hour weekend pass


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

FB are you bringing the kids?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Who's gonna be there on Friday to go ride the course with Datawacker and me?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone from the Denver area wanna car pool? Got a big 6 pax pick-up and a camper, need help with gas. Would like to leave thursday am and push through (15 hr) and get there late thursday night. Open to stops on the way back (Gooseberry, Moab, Fruita?)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Who's gonna be there on Friday to go ride the course with Datawacker and me?


In!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll be there for a Friday preride! what time were you thinking?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> Who's gonna be there on Friday to go ride the course with Datawacker and me?


I hope to be. The later your start time the better my chances. What time are you thinking?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

2pm Friday? That way we can allow Upchuck the 3 hours to get around the XC course and still have time for dinner and beers at KBC


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm planning to be. Schedule is still a little up in the air.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> 2pm Friday? That way we can allow Upchuck the 3 hours to get around the XC course and still have time for dinner and beers at KBC


I don't know. You might want to make it 1pm.:thumbsup:

I'm good with whatever time youse decide. As long as we send someone out ahead to clear the pine-cones and sticks off the trail. I wouldn't want Wilk to DNF before race day.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like we're getting an even better turn out for the vintage classes than last year. Anyone wanna do a head count?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been working on some scheduling conflicts that have put me in danger of not making it at all.

I think its sorted, so I should be there.

*raising hand, in*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I've been working on some scheduling conflicts that have put me in danger of not making it at all.
> 
> I think its sorted, so I should be there.
> 
> *raising hand, in*


Good. Is Holister road tripping with you?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

screamingbunny said:


> Anyone from the Denver area wanna car pool? Got a big 6 pax pick-up and a camper, need help with gas. Would like to leave thursday am and push through (15 hr) and get there late thursday night. Open to stops on the way back (Gooseberry, Moab, Fruita?)


It would be awesome if you made it! You've made more vintage rides than most of us this year! 

I'll warm up a beer on the dash for you!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I've been working on some scheduling conflicts that have put me in danger of not making it at all.
> 
> I think its sorted, so I should be there.
> 
> *raising hand, in*


Uh oh! hope you can work it out ER!! I dont care what time we ride on Friday, the more people, the better I say!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Good. Is Holister road tripping with you?


Nope. I've tried the last few years to get him to go with no luck. Very fringe that guy.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Nope. I've tried the last few years to get him to go with no luck. Very fringe that guy.


Seems like a good opportunity for him to work off some of those assigned community service hours.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

fringe?



Aemmer said:


> Seems like a good opportunity for him to work off some of those assigned community service hours.....


that's actually a really good idea..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Seems like a good opportunity for him to work off some of those assigned community service hours.....


LOL! The problem is the restraining order so many of us here in the Bay Area have on him.



hollister said:


> that's actually a really good idea..


Ya....fringe.

It is. Make it happen.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'll be up there by mid-afternoon on Thursday, but I'm staying in town again. At least this year I have a valid excuse, I need reliable internet access so I can work in the evenings. No time off for an Ebay salesman.  Besides, Rumpfy and Vince make too much noise steaming up their tent and I need my sleep.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

-Anomie- said:


> Besides, Rumpfy and Vince make too much noise steaming up their tent and I need my sleep.


that visual made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> I... Rumpfy and Vince make too much noise steaming up their tent and I need my sleep.


Jealousy is an ugly color on you, Anomie. And for your information, Rumpfy promised to bring his little red gag ball. The adjacent campsite got a little freaked out when he screamed out "Wiiiiillllk!"



Retrocowboy said:


> that visual made me throw up in my mouth a little.


You still bringing up the ukulele? I need to add to my SW library.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We're all piling into Anomie's room this year. Good luck getting any work done buddy.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I call shotgun


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> You still bringing up the ukulele? I need to add to my SW library.


Of course, and I'll pick up a tube of "astro glide" from some seedy XXX shop in Bako for you and ER! Maybe we'll need more than that if we're all piling into Anomie's room...hmmm.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Of course, and I'll pick up a tube of "astro glide" from some seedy XXX shop in Bako for you and ER! Maybe we'll need more than that if we're all piling into Anomie's room...hmmm.


Just get the econo size one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Barf! Stop scaring people.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Someone had better start the "Official (Dom) Rumpfy Picture Thread" and give Tom's 'stache a run for its money.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> We're all piling into Anomie's room this year. Good luck getting any work done buddy.


Team shower?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ut, oh,,,,

After reading thread, having second thoughts about taking my son...


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I keep forgetting this is a public forum. It's funny to see all this talk in the thread and then how mellow and down to earth everyone is when we get there. 

Just to prove we're not all talk, I challenge Tim to a fist-to-cuffs bout in the middle of camp. 


And I choose Rumpfy as my champion.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> And I choose Rumpfy as my champion.


 Aww.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Almost two weeks and counting!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ha,
By then I will be two days out, a 22 hour drive and a couple of rides without a shower...

Promise....you won't wan't to get that close to me.......



Wait a sec....Didn't Rich say he had a hotel room......


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Aww.


Before you get all mushy on me, I chose you because I've got a bet going with the rest of the gang that you're gangley enough to be tied into a pretzel.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Wait a sec....Didn't Rich say he had a hotel room......


Ya, but its not for showers. :|


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

pretzels are good around a campfire  not so good in showers


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

knock it off dudes or I will put vicks vapor rub in all of your shorts. You're scaring the normal people on the forum and I want to meet new people.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> knock it off dudes or I will put vicks vapor rub in all of your shorts. You're scaring the normal people on the forum and I want to meet new people.


You mean Abby Normal, don't you?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Registered!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Registered!


Nice! Samzies!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Done:










I think...

Now to ride once or twice before the end of the month.....


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful!! Great job T!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aemmer said:


> Now to ride once or twice before the end of the month.....


Tell me about it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Getting giddy! 10 days and counting!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

C'mon guys! Get your bikes together. It's almost time to hang out by the campfire and talk about bikes 24/7 for 3 days!

We have huge representation from Colorado! You guys are awesome! We have Idaho, Washington, Oregon, California...where are you AZ and NV and Utah?! Let's see some new faces.

Don't worry about all the smack talk with Upchuck, Rumpfy and Ameybrook. You know what they say about kids that weren't breastfeed.  Every single one of us are way nicer in real life...except probably Laffeaux....he really is always nice....the bastid. 

Bring beer, food, water, chairs, firewood, camping stuff, towel, warm clothing, bike stuff, a bike....and um....whatever else you need for a weekend. Somebody brought a canopy and that was nice to sit under. Maybe bring a cable and lock to lock your bike to the tree when we go out to the strip clubs....I mean pizza joint.

I think the directions are in the thread somewhere but from west go past Lake Isabella, make a left at Keyesville road. Follow it for a bit. When it forks, stay right...and the campsites where the vintage crew stay year and after year will be on the right hand side. I think there's a google picture below somewhere.

I am bringing Vader his saddle and Nate a chainstay protector. Anything else needs ferrying, speak up! (hello...Slingshot anybody?  )

Alright. STICKY THE THREAD AND see ya, Friday, March 30 for some fun and games.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its a mellow, seriously good time.

I honestly think we're on track to have a record turn out this year, which will make it even more fun.

Roll call anyone?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Its a mellow, seriously good time.
> 
> I honestly think we're on track to have a record turn out this year, which will make it even more fun.
> 
> Roll call anyone?


It would be nice to have a roll call with forum names and real names just because I am that way.....Besides you wouldn't want everyone calling you like Rumpfy in real life would you.......oh wait....um nevermind......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I'm in.


Sweet. Been too long since I've seen ya buddy. You bringin' K?


Aemmer said:


> It would be nice to have a roll call with forum names and real names just because I am that way.....Besides you wouldn't want everyone calling you like Rumpfy in real life would you.......oh wait....um nevermind......


Ha! Hey, when I was given that nick name in jr high...I was thrilled it wasn't Rump, Rumpy, or something worse.

I'll compile the 'ins' for next weekend and update/edit.

EDIT: Ah, perfect, top of the page.

IN for Keyesville 2012

Rumpfy (head pervmaster/Rumpfy)
Aemmer (Tim)
Laffeaux (Eric)
girlonbike (G...full first name for some reason a secret )
Yo-Nate-y (Nate...I'm assuming  )
Retrocowboy (Steve)
kb11 (Ken)
Salsaluma (Bryan)
Upchuck (pervboy/Vince)
Ameybrook (pervboy #2/Mike)
screamingbunny (Erik)
DoubleCentury (TD)
Datawhacker (Don)
Halaburt (Geoff)
Hollister (uh...Hollister)
Muddybuddy (George)
Anomie (Rich)
Benster (Ben)

Let me know if i missed anyone. Solid group so far though!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Vader! But I think he's riding his ss after lapping rumpfy on a pro flex. Heehee.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'm bringing a couple of my friends from High School, ya, that was almost 30 years ago. They aren't crazy vintage guys, (like ya'll), but they are all signed up and will be racing with us on vintage-ish bikes. You've met one of them, Baron with the Bontrager, and Mike, a clydesdale sized guy on the GT I brought a few years ago, which is his bike. So dont scare them off! :rockon:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

BTW...are we bringing parts and shiot to trade/sell/buy? I'm down with that this year, I need some 7sp XT thumbshifters and some decent early 90's brake levers anyone. Thx


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll look through my things. I kinda had a big clear out and don't have much left....

Looking forward to seeing you and Baron again, S!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Thanks G, just picked up what looks to be a nice Klein Rascal, (can I say that on here), everything original except shifters/levers.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Thanks G, just picked up what looks to be a nice Klein Rascal, (can I say that on here), everything original except shifters/levers.


Yes! Everybody should have one of those. Hmmm...I'll look for levers for you.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I could throw these in the bag for you. Just took them off...well, a Klein Rascal....


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes!! thanks T!...wait....are those V levers? or will they work with canti's too? gotta be for canti's cause if I put V's on the bike Rumphy b*tch slap me!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I can pull a few parts together as well, see if there's anything anyone wants/needs, but I'm stock low at the moment.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Vader! But I think he's riding his ss after lapping rumpfy on a pro flex. Heehee.


Was that Vader? He crushed me out there. At the end of the day, its the motor...and mine sucks. 



Retrocowboy said:


> I'm bringing a couple of my friends from High School, ya, that was almost 30 years ago. They aren't crazy vintage guys, (like ya'll), but they are all signed up and will be racing with us on vintage-ish bikes. You've met one of them, Baron with the Bontrager, and Mike, a clydesdale sized guy on the GT I brought a few years ago, which is his bike. So dont scare them off! :rockon:


Baron was cool, glad he's comin' back. More the merrier!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll bring a box of stuff that's too nice to want to offload at a normal swap..


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Screamingbunny-Erik

I'm in


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

screamingbunny said:


> Screamingbunny-Erik
> 
> I'm in


Oh good, I'll be able to remember your name!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And he'll be the first to complete the VRC Triple Cup.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Benster (Ben) is IN!!! And cannot wait either...

Hope to be in town by noon or so on Friday in time for the pre ride, with my 93 Zaskar. 

By the way, what's everyone else riding? I appear to be amongst the few willing to say!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> And he'll be the first to complete the VRC Triple Cup.


Whats the VRC Triple Cup?



Benster said:


> Benster (Ben) is IN!!! And cannot wait either...
> Hope to be in town by noon or so on Friday in time for the pre ride, with my 93 Zaskar.
> By the way, what's everyone else riding? I appear to be amongst the few willing to say!


Right on!

I'll have my 95 Steve Potts CCR (with tan walls) and two other yet to be decided upon 'pit bikes'.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Such a cool bike Rumpfy! 

My "pit" bike will be my trusty 09 Stumpy Pro... for the pre ride!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks!

And no modern bikes on the pre-ride!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Whats the VRC Triple Cup?


Erik has done all 3 cross country VRC rides this year. (NY, CO, and now this one!)



Benster said:


> Benster (Ben) is IN!!! And cannot wait either...
> 
> Hope to be in town by noon or so on Friday in time for the pre ride, with my 93 Zaskar.
> 
> By the way, what's everyone else riding? I appear to be amongst the few willing to say!


I'm bringing my Retrotec.



screamingbunny said:


> Screamingbunny-Erik
> 
> I'm in


So awesome!



hollister said:


> I'll bring a box of stuff that's too nice to want to offload at a normal swap..


Even more awesome!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And no modern bikes on the pre-ride!


Ratz! Thought I'd sneek it in somehow!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Benster said:


> Ratz! Thought I'd sneek it in somehow!


I know it's terrible for me to say this but I've never minded what people rode. I was just excited they were there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Erik has done all 3 cross country VRC rides this year. (NY, CO, and now this one!)


That is pretty impressive actually. Major points!



Benster said:


> Ratz! Thought I'd sneek it in somehow!


Well...naturally you can ride whatever you want. But at the very least I have to give you ****. 



girlonbike said:


> I know it's terrible for me to say this but I've never minded what people rode. I was just excited they were there.


I don't either...but at a vintage specific event, thats kinda part of the fun. If you don't have vintage to ride, thats fine...but if your old bike is there...why not.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I might bring up the Green Lugie for preride. Cuz nuthin says rockstar like biopace rings and a celeste paint job.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hearing about all these dirt drop bikes that will be there, I am tempted to bring the Ritchey instead of the American. Please help keep me on track. No room on the rack for more than 1.....

Celeste belongs on the road.....And what is wrong with biopace......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Hearing about all these dirt drop bikes that will be there, I am tempted to bring the Ritchey instead of the American. Please help keep me on track. No room on the rack for more than 1.....
> 
> Celeste belongs on the road.....And what is wrong with biopace......


Never race the same bike twice!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Hearing about all these dirt drop bikes that will be there, I am tempted to bring the Ritchey instead of the American. Please help keep me on track. No room on the rack for more than 1.....
> 
> Celeste belongs on the road.....And what is wrong with biopace......


Quite frankly, it sucks for climbing technical trails out of the saddle.



Rumpfy said:


> Never race the same bike twice!


Some of us don't have that luxury.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I am stoked to go camping. Riding is a bonus 

As for the latter, I am leaning toward the Phoenix and one of the Fats.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

So excited. I already started organizing my stuff.

I'll bring and ride the FRO for sure, even though the four of you that were there last year already saw it. Might bring one or two others depending on what's complete and ridable.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Dare I ask what the weather prediction is?....


----------



## Antic (Mar 9, 2012)

This years going to rule


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

jeff said:


> Dare I ask what the weather prediction is?....


Long range forecast says high 60's. Perfect weather!!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Long range forecast says high 60's. Perfect weather!!


That would be a nice change from last year! I'll still bring an e-z up for shade instead of shelter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Dare I ask what the weather prediction is?....


Predicted to be nice. Fingers crossed!



Antic said:


> This years going to rule


Definitely looking like a record turn out at this point.



Retrocowboy said:


> That would be a nice change from last year! I'll still bring an e-z up for shade instead of shelter! :thumbsup:


Haha, for sure. Gawd warm sun would be so welcome. I should have my EZ-Up as well.

Dibs on same parking/camping spot!

Its also looking like I'll be on track to make the Friday pre-ride.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Do we have a time set for the pre ride?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'll be there Friday mid day. I don't have a VRC bike that I'm bringing since everything is collecting dust ever since I threw a leg over my cruiser. It looks old though I have a decent size box of parts I'm bringing too. 

Does anyone have a clue where to find parts for Avid Ultimate V's. Jensens said they couldn't help, Speedgoat never called back and my saved e bay search has come up empty. I'm pulling my hair out trying to source the small part that the small centering screw threads into. I should've asked here months ago.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Do we have a time set for the pre ride?


Friday:
Coffee
lounge around
Breakfast
lounge around
Register
lounge around
lunch
lounge around
ride
lounge around
dinner
lounge around

I really like camping........Hard to put a time on anything......


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

2pm-ish for the pre-ride!!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> ..... and Nate a chainstay protector.


Just saw this----halaburt passed one along to me at NAHBS!! I appreciate the offer though!

Bike-wise, I'm going Wicked and Phoenix. Dog-wise, I am going to be bringing a dachshund. Not much of a trail dog, but he'll surely protect the camp from badgers while we are out riding.


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm in*

I'll be there this year. Gonna try and borrow my buddy's Yeti to bring for the retro crowd. I think it's a 1985 or 86 Yak. It still has its original, crazy looking black and white Zebra striped paint job.

See you guys there on Friday!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Genshammer said:


> I'll be there this year.


Nice dude!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Dog-wise, I am going to be bringing a dachshund. Not much of a trail dog, but he'll surely protect the camp from badgers while we are out riding.


Nice! It's looking like I'm bringin' my dog too, so he'll have company on camp watch duty.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

It's currently raining in Keyesville, and pretty good too. If it stays cool throughout the week, the course(s) should be next to perfect next week.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed! Man am I glad we're getting all the rain done _this_ weekend. Also, go camp dogs!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Last year it rained a couple of days before the XC race and the course was perfect, no bogging down in the sand on that first mile of false flat :thumbsup:. Let's hope it's still damp by next weekend.

Is anyone else going to be there Thursday? I plan on getting up there around 2 or so and was going to ride, so speak up if you want me to swing by the camp site.

One more thing: I decided to head up to the Bay area Sunday afternoon for a day or two instead of going home, so if anyone can take Monday or Tuesday off work and wants to ride, I'm in.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll be there LATE thursday night, I saw the arial shot of the site any car, tent, or camper I should look for so I know I'm in the right spot?

Work Monday? Just retired friday, Hells yeh!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> One more thing: I decided to head up to the Bay area Sunday afternoon for a day or two instead of going home, so if anyone can take Monday or Tuesday off work and wants to ride, I'm in.


Hmmm! Let's talk!



screamingbunny said:


> Work Monday? Just retired friday, Hells yeh!


I have to say, I can't wait to meet you in person.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Also, go camp dogs!


Camp dogs!



-Anomie- said:


> One more thing: I decided to head up to the Bay area Sunday afternoon for a day or two instead of going home, so if anyone can take Monday or Tuesday off work and wants to ride, I'm in.


I have Monday off, but probably no free time to ride. Back to daddy duty. Unless you want a quick garage tour, I gots nuthin'.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

screamingbunny said:


> I'll be there LATE thursday night, I saw the arial shot of the site any car, tent, or camper I should look for so I know I'm in the right spot?
> 
> Work Monday? Just retired friday, Hells yeh!


Oh, after you get on Keyesville Road (which is just a fire road), follow it for a bit and then when it forks, stay right (left is called Pearl Harbor Dr) and it's the first campsite area on the right....you'll see the dirt driveway. You can see on the map where the cars would park in that circle area.

zoomed out:
Keyesville Rd, Lake Isabella, Kern, California - Google Maps

zoomed in:
Keyesville Rd, Lake Isabella, Kern, California - Google Maps


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

We generally cover this area:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Might be hard to tell, but look at these pics for markers. In the first pic below, the patch of 2-3 trees and the green is a good identifier. Up beyond that is the big open field. Usually this is more camping space, but last year with was the start/finish. Now sure what it will be this year. The open field is the top left of the screen cap that Muddybuddy posted.



















Woof!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd suggest looking for a pile of sweet vintage bikes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be there Thursday....
Look for this.....
With a box and a yakima rack on top.....
Don't be shy...
Bring beer.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be in a silver Tacoma with a shell.....trying to decide now whether I want to sleep in the bed or a tent....bike-wise, I'm bringing (and racing) this silver Wicked. And so laments the slow and fat, if only I had done *any* training on it!  And have no fear! Plenty of beer will be brung.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*See you all thursday*

cool thx for all the heads up, should be pretty late when I roll in in this....with beer... someone sees me please throw PBRs.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

screamingbunny said:


> please throw PBRs.


Gross! Bring me some White Rascals!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I'll be in a silver Tacoma with a shell.....trying to decide now whether I want to sleep in the bed or a tent....bike-wise, I'm bringing (and racing) this silver Wicked. And so laments the slow and fat, if only I had done *any* training on it!  And have no fear! Plenty of beer will be brung.


Sweet! I'll have some company from another Fat rider! I'll keep you company on the race course. My fitness isn't what it was in past races.

I'm planning on tenting it but am coming prepared to sleep in the back of my SUV if the temps drop too low.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

That small motorhome in Rumphy's first picture above is mine and I will be there, in the same spot, (hopefully), on Thursday night. See you guys there!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Gross! Bring me some White Rascals!


I'm bringing these for you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Same truck, same spot.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm bringing these for you.


That's a little too masculine for his tastes. Better get him a drink with an umbrella.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Same truck, same spot.


And I'm guessing same dork, same goofy smile? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> And I'm guessing same dork, same goofy smile? :thumbsup:


You love it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Old bikes suck!

Cant wait to see all your stupid faces.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No savies on camping spots!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Shoot, maybe I should try for Thursday night too. I know I have to make a hasty retreat Sunday morning....


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

more than one


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> No savies on camping spots!


I will park ON your Vulva.



yo-Nate-y said:


> Shoot, maybe I should try for Thursday night too. I know I have to make a hasty retreat Sunday morning....


Wait....hasty retreat Sunday morning? You miss the Down Hill _and_ the Short Track!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Shoot, maybe I should try for Thursday night too. I know I have to make a hasty retreat Sunday morning....


Sunday morning depart? Don't let Wilk get wind of that...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Sunday morning depart? Don't let Wilk get wind of that...


I hope you all stick around. I'd like some competition in the DH.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I hope you all stick around. I'd like some competition in the DH.


I'll be there until the final moments. However I don't think I've been much competition for you on the DH.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I will park ON your Vulva.


I don't think your truck is big enough! 

Nate, Sunday is pretty fun! You can't move stuff around? Want me to call your wife? Send flowers? What can I do?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> I'll be there until the final moments. However I don't think I've been much competition for you on the DH.


You're the only one to have cleared the Snake Pit!



girlonbike said:


> I don't think your truck is big enough!


Its just right. Not too big, not too small.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nate, Sunday is pretty fun! You can't move stuff around? Want me to call your wife? Send flowers? What can I do?[/QUOTE]

Nate,
You don't want to miss Sunday....Can I have your raffle tickets?

ER, 
It's fun and social for the XC and short track, but we all know deep down inside, it's the downhill that really matters.......

At least that's what I keep telling myself......

What is the age handicap anyways junior? 5 seconds per year?

FWIW..... I m done with work and have officially started my Keyesville weekend....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

OK OK...I'll see what I can do. At the very least this means a Friday arrival instead of Thurs. Hope I can make it before the pre-ridin'.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You're the only one to have cleared the Snake Pit!


you must have a short memory, sonny.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

FYI for those who haven't done it yet--online registration ends tomorrow:
Registration

I am doing V2 ('86-'95) as I imagine most here are.....any pre-'85 V1s registered among us?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I registered for 86-95, but I'm riding my clunker for the DH. If they want to give me a hard time about switching to a bike that weighs 15 pounds more and is 60 years older...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Sunday morning depart? Don't let Wilk get wind of that...


IIRC, you bailed before me last year!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm....

A good day for a drive....


It's 1006 miles to Keyesville, we've got a full tank of gas, a half a pack of cigarattes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> IIRC, you bailed before me last year!


Duh. :skep: Hence the comment I made.

Sheesh. The air must be pretty thin up there in CO.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> A good day for a drive....
> 
> It's 1006 miles to Keyesville, we've got a full tank of gas, a half a pack of cigarattes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses.


See you in a couple days Hoss!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm going try to be there Thursday afternoon. I'm bringing a trailer full of wood too. About 3/4 of a chord. I have Ponderosa and Sugar Pine. Black, Red and Live Oak, and some Incense Cedar. I think there's some Eucalyptus in there too. We're going to need an accelerant


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> you must have a short memory, sonny.


My bad. I mean, 'cleaned the Snake Pit in the last 3-4 years since its become considerably more difficult!'


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> any pre-'85 V1s registered among us?


Yep. 

See you on Friday!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some last minute parts came in recently....you guys are f'ed now.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My talk about your truck must have necessitated a shopping spree.  I'm a little disappointed that it fit in a small fixed rate box though. :skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> My talk about your truck must have necessitated a shopping spree.  I'm a little disappointed that it fit in a small fixed rate box though. :skep:


You called my manhood into question. I can't let that happen. My ego is far too fragile. :skep:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Did it come in a box?
Saturday Night Live - Dick In A Box - YouTube


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> My bad. I mean, 'cleaned the Snake Pit in the last 3-4 years since its become considerably more difficult!'


Oh yeah, I remember 5 yrs ago the race promoter was able to drive his Honda Civic down the Snake Pit. Haha.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not looking too bad!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nobody needs to bring firewood. Vader just sent me a pic of his trailer with a forest of trees in it!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

in


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

MMMMMMM Salsa!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Pulling out of the driveway now. See youse in a few hours. 

Hey FilletBrazed, I've been doing the Classic since '99. The Pit seems to have gotten more rocky and challenging over the years, but that's probably just because I'm getting older. 

I guess the only way you'll know is by actually showing up for a race. Otherwise we might think you're just "sceered". What was that old saying about resting on ones laurels?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

(finally) on the road from Santa Barbara now... better take the short way ....


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Weather was perfect for the preride yesterday and for the XC race today. 

Wish you were here...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Where's the best place to fly into from e East coast if I were to attend in 2013. 

I plan to attend this year and need to plan in advance. 

Thanks


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Where's the best place to fly into from e East coast if I were to attend in 2013.
> 
> I plan to attend this year and need to plan in advance.
> 
> Thanks


if there is a middle of nowhere, its surely found in oildale


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

You can fly into Burbank, Santa Barbara, San Jose,Sacramento, Bakersfield I think, and maybe Fresno. You're gonna have to rent a car from any of these places, or arrange to ride with someone. Most of the people going would be willing to give you a ride if you fly to an airport near them. It's definitely worth going!


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been out since January 10th?

I'm a stupid dork.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the airport advice. 

It used to be far less expensive to ship vs. fly your bike across the globe. I'll start checking into that as well.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good for ya for planning early!

Depending on where you are flying from, It might be easier to bring a bike on the plane if you flew to LAX and grabbed a rental car. You wouldn't have to deal w/changing planes + cheaper airfare too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Way to plan early! Ameybrook is a good one to ask on how to fly in with bike since he's done it the last few years.


Is 7+ months too soon to start the 2013 thread?  Gotta start thinkin' about what bike to bring this year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent,
I'll PM amybrook regarding flight advice and bike travel cases. 

Good point about flying into LAX and driving to avoid connections. Fewer chances of the bike getting "lost" or damaged. I'll need a car anyway.

Thanks and stay well


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Found this which might be of some use for those cnsidering the same:

US Airline Bicycle Fees Chart | AirlineBagFees.com

Info might be a bit dated but a good start.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Is 7+ months too soon to start the 2013 thread?  Gotta start thinkin' about what bike to bring this year.


7 months isn't too soon for me, it will get my butt motivated. Oh, I already picked out my bike


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess I should think about the bike to bring as well ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> I guess I should think about the bike to bring as well ...


You, Rumpfy and Ameybrook should have a Tomac/tension disc love fest. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/sugino-tioga-tension-disc-thread-11201.html

Personally, I think you should fly into the burbank airport to avoid driving through LA.



shawnw said:


> 7 months isn't too soon for me, it will get my butt motivated. Oh, I already picked out my bike


Super awesome, Shawn! Good chance for you to meet fellow Ritchey nutheads Aemmer and Laffeaux.



IZH-35M said:


> I've been out since January 10th?
> 
> I'm a stupid dork.


For sure. 



Retrocowboy said:


> You can fly into Burbank, Santa Barbara, San Jose,Sacramento, Bakersfield I think, and maybe Fresno. You're gonna have to rent a car from any of these places, or arrange to ride with someone. Most of the people going would be willing to give you a ride if you fly to an airport near them. It's definitely worth going!


Hey! Stop smoking now!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> You, Rumpfy and Ameybrook should have a Tomac/tension disc love fest.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/sugino-tioga-tension-disc-thread-11201.html


Hmmm
I have accumulated quite a few of those pesky, noisy wheels. One might need to be rebuilt with a Hugi hub to suit its intended frame. 



girlonbike said:


> Personally, I think you should fly into the burbank airport to avoid driving through LA.


Why? 
Any issues with traffic in LA that I should know about?

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

can we bump all the afterglow threads now?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess I better start thinking about actually finishing a project gain...... 
Did I mention the Competition was in to be painted....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Did I mention the Competition was in to be painted....


So, you finally nailed down a proper bullmoose for it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> 7 months isn't too soon for me, it will get my butt motivated. Oh, I already picked out my bike


Nice! Get your ass there! Like all K'Ville alum say...you won't regret it.



CCMDoc said:


> I guess I should think about the bike to bring as well ...


You actually need to think about what bike to take? 



CCMDoc said:


> Hmmm
> I have accumulated quite a few of those pesky, noisy wheels. One might need to be rebuilt with a Hugi hub to suit its intended frame.
> 
> Why?
> Any issues with traffic in LA that I should know about?


Been done before. 

I try and race a different bike every year, but I'd race my Toamc again. Fun bike.

LA blows as does the airport. Worst traffic in all of the US. JWA is better.



hollister said:


> can we bump all the afterglow threads now?


Right!? Most recent afterglow thread has links to past afterglows right? We should do a 'Best of Keyesville' thread with all the greatest pics over the years.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> We should do a 'Best of Keyesville' thread with all the greatest pics over the years.


Make it happen hoss.

My $.02 on traveling to Keyesville: Burbank all the way. The airport and rental car center is super easy to get in an out of. I5 is right there and you'll be taking that all the way to Bakersfield. In the past I've flown in early Friday AM, grabbed the car, on the road by 10am, at In N Out in Bakersfield by noon, on the bike in K'ville by 2pm.

Sunday is trickier if you need to work on Monday. The DH typically runs later into the day. I've bailed twice, once because of time constraints and another because of weather threatening the highway closing. You're best bet coming from the east coast would be to take Monday off and fly out in the morning.

As for bike packing, I've done it two ways: (1) large hockey bag for frame and a wheelbag and (2) a more secure heavy duty carrying case. The hockey bag is a cheaper but dangerous way to go. I'll never do it again and just suck up the $50 Southwest charges each way. Thats probably cheaper than actually shipping your bike somewhere.

I cant say enough about how much fun Keyesville is. I've bike-traveled all over this country and K'ville is one of the best trips I've taken, and it is for sure one of the top five weekends I look forward to each year. The trails fun all ways: relax and enjoy it if you're a rec rider, or be super aggressive and rail the corners and downhills. Kernville and Lake Isabella actually serve up some good food and scenery. A few beers are cracked and fires are always lit. Good times are had with everyone. Except Upchuck. I cant stand that guy 

The only bummer is that the short track has gotten progressively lamer in the past years.

Hydrate.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> You actually need to think about what bike to take?


Well,
If you are bringing your Raleigh Tomac, I could either bring mine or I could bring the arch rival Overend Ultimate 



Rumpfy said:


> Been done before.


As far as discs - I keep trying to hide them from my wife who asks "Why do you need 4 blue ones and one clear?"



Rumpfy said:


> I try and race a different bike every year, but I'd race my Toamc again. Fun bike.


Every time I take it out I am reminded that nothing else I have been on feels quite as good (as far as bicycles go, that is)



Rumpfy said:


> LA blows as does the airport. Worst traffic in all of the US. JWA is better.


I won't disagree as I have no experience with LAX having only flown into other airports.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Just returning from a quick ride on some local trails (where, as usual, Tinker, Tomac and Overend are just beyond visual range) and on the way back to he house a realization hit.

"Babe, remember when we went out to see Dave and Patti and I shipped my bike and ..."

"Which time ?"

"Well if you let me finish a sentence for once I ..."

(Rolls her eyes)

"When we met them in California, in the desert. Where was that?"

"Kern"

"No, where did Dave and I ride and you and Patti and Brittany (their dog) met us and had a picnic?"

"Something with keys in it"

"Keysville?"

"Yes, that was it. Why???"

"No, nothing babe ..."

That was 1990 and Dave was stationed near Kern. We flew out to meet him a week after I had the bike shop (Roy's) box up and ship my bike to him. His military responsibilities caused him to move frequently and it served as a good excuse to ride many places I'd never have considered. I can't say what trails we rode but it seems at least I was in the neighborhood once before.


----------

